# Favorite Dvorak Tone Poem??



## signorsciano (3 mo ago)

Antonin Dvorak is truly remembered for his symphonies, especially the Ninth, but something that should be studied more about him was the four fairy-tale tone poems he did towards the end of his life. These works are..."The Water Goblin", "The Noonday Witch", "The Wild Dove" and, my personal favorite, "The Golden Spinning Wheel". The reason I love Dvorak's "Golden Spinning Wheel" is that it follows the literary source from the poet, Erben. It feels like if Disney's first three fairy-tale movies, "Snow White", "Cinderella" and "Sleeping Beauty" are all sandwiched into one epic story with brilliant music. And by listening to it, it sometimes makes you feel that Disney is getting too soft nowadays.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

Dvorak is among my favourite composers but I've never really rated the late tone poems and indeed nearly fell asleep in a concert of the "Wild Dove" once. There are interesting and atmospheric details but somehow none of them seem the sum of their parts. Obviously just a personal reaction as some rate these works highly.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I love most or all of them, but recently I find myself cuing up The Water Goblin most frequently.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

The criminally underrated _A Hero's Song_ gets my vote. I love all of the others, but this one deserves a mention just because it's seldom talked about in the same breath as _The Water Goblin_, _The Wild Dove_ etc.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm with the OP's choice of the Golden Spinning Wheel. But that may be because it is the one I just listened to.


----------



## signorsciano (3 mo ago)

Enthusiast said:


> I'm with the OP's choice of the Golden Spinning Wheel. But that may be because it is the one I just listened to.


You just listened to "Golden Spinning Wheel"? You mean, for the first time??


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have the Water Goblin up there with the Golden Spinning Wheel. Always loved both. Boy, could Czech Tony knock out a choon!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I guess my favourite is _The Golden Noonday Water Dove_

Seriously, I do like them but I would have difficulty figuring out which is witch on a blind listen!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

signorsciano said:


> You just listened to "Golden Spinning Wheel"? You mean, for the first time??


No, not at all. These are works I know well and have several recordings of!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I like the Wild Dove and the Noonday Witch, find the Water Goblin a bore. It's good to hear Dvorak composing outside of the traditional abstract forms.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

The Water Goblin. I just adore it!

They are all terrific and just as good as the symphonies 😁

I am also rather partial to the overtures......


----------

